

Results of a Speed Dating Event for Hiring Software Engineers - nathanh
http://blog.hirelite.com/results-of-a-speed-dating-event-for-hiring-so

======
djb_hackernews
So did anybody like, you know, get hired?

~~~
nathanh
I don't think there have been any hires finalized yet, but there have
definitely been a lot of follow up interviews. I'll try to post as we hear
about hiring successes on the site.

------
ntoshev
"Cultural fit" is probably more important in other industries - ones that
require softer skills. They are in NYC, so - advertising, publishing, PR,
fashion, etc

~~~
roc
Congratulations on your apparent luck in only working with groups where you
did have some semblance of 'culture fit'.

My experience has clearly been different than your own.

I can't speak to whether it's a bigger issue in other industries, but it's a
sufficient issue for me personally that I've turned down jobs based on it.

~~~
duck
I would agree that culture is important for any line of work. Sure, skills
matter more in certain industries, but I don't think this is a replacement for
that, but rather an additional step to start from.

I think this is a great idea (and it seems like this was talked about a before
on HN a couple times) __IF __the actual manager of the position is the one who
is attending. If I could meet 20 potential managers in an hour I know there
would be a couple that I would really _want_ to work for and a lot more that I
_wouldn't_ want to.

